# Blackberry Bold 9000



## The_Rocker

Nice! I am getting one with my contract upgrade next weekend.

Couldn't post up some pics could you?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ok will do some now


----------



## stanrc

Nice buy, I got away from smart phones when I got my LG Dare but I kinda miss them.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Here you are, it's the business!

It doesn't come with blackberry maps or any GPS stuff as standard though ?????


----------



## MaKaVeLi

the pics are shoddy i know, but my digi cam is old and crap, gotta get some SLRness going


----------



## chronostorm

that's a nice looking phone!


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice!

See you got it with orange...

Thats who my contract is with as well. Gonna try get upgraded before I actually can on the 29th lol!

Where can you download that GPS stuff from then?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

No idea.

I went onto the Bold Browser and clicked on Maps, it went to download and then stated that my device doesn't support Maps, which i know to be bull....maybe just a glitch.

Having some troubles with the e-mail function, gonna start a seperate thread to see if anyone can help.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Very nice phone bro! I like it a lot! I almost went with a BB myself. But I went with a normal Brew phone since I enjoy games and such.


----------



## The_Rocker

1 Week until I can order mine! Mind posting up some more pics?


----------



## Koffee

I seriously want this phone bad. I don't think I will ever get it because I just upgraded 2 months ago but it would be nice. I think if you wait a few weeks the gps problem will solve itself. And if your email doesn't work call up your provider.


----------



## PinkPenguin

I love that phone, currently got a 8300 curve.

The best place for help/advice/apps/firmware updates is http://crackberry.com/.

Great friendly forum like here.

Thanks,


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


I love that phone, currently got a 8300 curve.

The best place for help/advice/apps/firmware updates is http://crackberry.com/.

Great friendly forum like here.

Thanks,


Yo pink. I am ordering this phone on wednesday!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Placed mine on Thursday this week lol well work did. As soon as I will get it it will be connected to works BES server for my emails (I am the Blackberry Admin so no IT policy for me lol), install the usual media players etc.

I cant wait lol


----------



## PinkPenguin

There is already an update to the BIOS/Firmware to Version 4.6.0.126.

If you do update it just remember to use Desktop Manager 4.5 and above (ideally 4.6)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Had everything working a treat for the past 3 days now...GPS, SAT NAV, E-mail, tinterweb, wireless, 3G...all works a treat.

Just trying to find a news feed though now.

I wanna be able to watch the news (like a tv channel) on the BBB, but can't find owt yet.

Might ask on CB though









You guys are going to love it!!!

As i said, i only needed it for the e-mail and i hate the look of all other BBs, but now that i have it, i love everything!

wait til you seen the quality of the pre-loaded movie trailers on there...they're mind blowing! the FPS is incredible!

My father has the N95 and i always though that looked well, but this is insane! I think having the screen so close to the glass helps also, as it makes any and all images look like photos stuck on.

MaK


----------



## Hellisforheroes

bought my gorgeous bold today







although i have to wait until the 13th because its my birthday present from my girlfriend. Its my first smartphone and I'm SO excited. The moment it got handheld of the year i had to get it. got a great contract deal too. picked up an 8GB micro sd card and docking charger to let this baby breathe









anyone got MSN messenger running on it as an app?


----------



## redline4

I got mine around a month ago and its an amazing phone(first blackberry for me). I was a previous First-Gen Iphone user and surprisingly I sold that for 250 bucks and bought this phone for 139 after mail-in rebate.


----------

